# Owners manual &/or blade spec's



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just acquired a Ford 916B belly mower on a 1510 4x4 tractor.

I can find manuals for the tractor but can't find anything on the mower.
First priority is blade spec;s for the 60" mower, width - length - thickness & center hole.

Somebody has to still make blades for this thing.

ThaNKS


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy LD48750,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Click on the Messick's ad at the top of this page.
Click on "online parts"
Click on the New Holland logo
Enter 916B as your model number. Search.
Click on your model mower
Click on cutting and lift components. See item #10. Blades are still available.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks again, I searched the net and didn't see the ad right in front of my face....

Getting old is hell.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Owners manuals for Ford equipment is available here.

http://www.dmcretail.com/productSearch.aspx


----------

